# Solved: Can't connect to http://192.168.0.1



## Kagura (Aug 2, 2010)

I recently got a router and I need to add it to the network, but I can't connect for some reason. This would be the first time I've tried to access it. I read that I might need to reset it but that doesn't help. I was told to try http://192.168.1.1/ but I went through run, cmd, and ipconfig and saw my IP was http://192.168.0.1/ The router I have is TRENDnet TEW-652BRP, and I connected it to my cable modem, a Linksys CM100 cable modem. I use the browsers IE and firefox and get the same problem.

I don't know if it will help but here's a copy of what I get when I do IPCONFIG/ALL

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : E-Machine
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : tcibroadband.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-90-30-DA-A4
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : tcibroadband.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Cable Modem (CM100)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-10-83-5F-0D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.76
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 4.2.2.2
8.8.8.8


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Heres the support site for that router *TRENDnet TEW-652BR*
http://www.trendnet.com/downloads/list_subcategory.asp?SUBTYPE_ID=1361&SUBMIT=Go
the manual for that product - does state 


> 1. Open your web browser, type
> *http://192.168.10.1* in the
> Address bar, and then press Enter.





> 2. Enter the User Name and
> Password, and then click Log In.
> User Name: admin
> Password: admin


----------



## Kagura (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you for help, but I managed to get some assistance from my internet provider. Took forever to do so, but they guided me through it. Something about me being linked with the apartment complex I live in, and me being on a shared network. I had to change the IP address I was using and get away from that shared network. It helped me figure out the problem, thank goodness. I had to unplug the usb cord I had in my modem, I had to do other things though, but that was one of them.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know


----------

